# Kabota M9000 dtc



## 123 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hoping someone out there has had some experience with this and can offer advise 

We recently acquired a Kabota M9000 with a cab. It has run beautifully these past 6 months or so - until this past week when it overheated.

We had been bush hogging - about 10 acres - not this or overgrown, but pasture that had been grazed.

The chunk became EXTREMELY hot - fumes in the cab, smoking, etc. We thought it might actually catch fire.

We called the guy that had worked on some of our equipment in past - who is a recently retired Kabota mechanic, actually - and he said "some of them just do that and there is nothing you can do for it".

This just does not sound right ..... I certainly HOPE it is not right.

Has anyone had any experience with this?

THANK YOU

Bishop


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The chunk?

Rad plugs with dust in the core on my small Kubota but the gauge lets you know with lots of time to clean it out.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Used to run a 7-foot brush hog on a Kubota M6800 with cab. If the fields were overgrown and the dust was flying, I could watch the engine temp climb. Had to stop every few hours, open the hood, strap on the backpack leaf blower and blow all the debris out of the grill, radiator, AC coils, etc. Then the engine temp would return to normal.

Still using the M6800 but now running a 15-foot batwing to mow the same fields. I cut when the grass reaches 18" - 20" and never let it get any taller. Grass is green and doesn't raise much dust any more. Can get thru entire mowing job without stopping to clean the radiator.

P.S. Would take 12 to 13 hours to mow with the 7-footer. Now takes 4 to 5 hours.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

When mechanicing for an oil and gas company a few years back we had bought some powertech generators that got installed into some 40 foot drop deck van trailers that were used as a mobile parts trailer/shop.
We had 9 built and the first week we had them 2 of them pitched the fan into the radiator. Both happened on the same day so we could not get word out fast enough about the poor fan design. I come back from vacation and boss want me to order a new Kubota engine as the fan took outthe radiator and lost all coolant and ran hog for so long that the oil got cooked to a sludge and lost oil pressure and then the low oil pressure switch activated and turned it off. All 9 generators were found with fauly wiring preventing low coolant level switch from working.
So i get there to an engine deemed toast. Oil filter is sitting on boss mans desk full of tar like substance where you can turn it upside down and nothing comes out.
So I walk out to unit and notice exhuast pipe is 3/4 full of burned oil and side the block paint it peeling. So damage is done it what I am thinking as I turn the key switch to start just to hear the mangled mess. That Kubota engine pops off and sounds like new.I repair the radiator and fan . I grab a new oil filter pump some diesel and oil into crankcase run it change oil run it change oil agian and load bank the unit to 100% load for a couple of hours. Runs like a top. I go into bosses office its afternoon by now and boss says we need that usnit out in 3 days when will the motor be ready. I say unit is buttoned up ready to go. Told him I ran it out runs good. He said well order a new engine anyways. I did order than new engine and there it sat and sat. When i left that company that engine made 13,000hrs on less than ideal maintenance. I know quite a few times it went 1000hrs on an oil change. Talked to a buddy who still works there engine is running good close to 20,000 hrs. Nothing but oil and filters its whole life.

It was a little 3 or 4 cylinder turbocharged model.. i would say about 65 or so horsepower.

Those Kubotas can take a little heat. I dont have alot of experience with them but what I do they have been good engines. Rest of the tractor might leave a little to be desired but they make a good engine.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I did own a M4900 that required frequent cleaning of the radiator screen to keep engine from overheating & AC cooling when pulling a disc cutter. My neighbor told me the other day that he had to clean the radiator screen 5 times in one day while rd baling with his late model JD 7330 tractor.

Farm equipment operates in much dustier conditions than auto's/PU's which requires much more frequent maintenance practices.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The newer smaller rads with lots of cores with higher air speeds are less tolerant of dirt too, once they start to plug you loose a lot of cooling with each fin passage that is blocked.


----------



## 123 (Jun 8, 2018)

Bishop123 said:


> Hoping someone out there has had some experience with this and can offer advise
> 
> We recently acquired a Kabota M9000 with a cab. It has run beautifully these past 6 months or so - until this past week when it overheated.
> 
> ...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If the rear end is hot you most likely have a hydraulics problem, your pump is dead heading blowing oil through the relief.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Are 3 pt control,scv & FEL control levers centering in neutral position? Several yrs back I had to adjust feedback rod on my M7040 because hyd oil was heating up when 3 pt was fully raised because relief valve was being forced open.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just had a thread last week about a Kubota overheating.

I took a garden hose with a good strong sprayer nozzle and sprayed out all the radiators until they had clean water running through them. I spent at least an hour close-up with a strong stream of water and the sh*t that came out was unbelievable.

It now runs nice & cool.

You have to watch the temp gauge when mowing when there's a lot of "chaff" blowing around. The engine will snorkel that crap up like a vacuum cleaner.

They make reversing engine fans where you push a button and the fan reverses and blows the chaff out. I priced one and it was like $3,500 installed on an 8.3L Cummins in my JCB. No thanks.

Now I'm mowing hay with a Massey 7495 and even with all the grilles covered with chaff, she stays running fairly cool.

I bet your radiator is loaded with trash. Its not necessarily visible to they eye.


----------

